# first leg seaway challenge



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can some one also post first leg of seaway challenge for mar 21 location and postal code thanks....


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Crroked Arrow Club but I don't remember the address or directions.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

515 Potter Road, Demorestville


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Ted you've been to it before.Unless location has changed, in Picton old military base.Page 44 OAA book.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

It isn't the old military base. They moved from there before shooting outdoors last year. It's not in Picton any more. It's at the address I listed above.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*over bridge*

yes new location over bridge turn right like your going to telegraph narrows to go fishing... we`ll be there unless raining.. not going to Sudbury to far...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*torny*

ttt


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Just a Reminder*

For the masses that have forgot or don't know it.

This coming Sunday is the first leg of the Sea Way Challenge at Pictons new spot (Last Year it was new) TBolt has posted the Address above

It is the first of 6 legs with aggregate scoring the top three shoots will be added for a total out of 1320 possible points

This event has grown to have a fairly large following over the last four years with people from as far as North Bay,Quebec City and Toronto coming to shoot.

So if your not doing anything this weekend come out and Play..
I'm not able to go :sad::sad: so someone stomp Andy for me
:mg::mg:

Have Fun


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

*May Be Damp*

Looks like the dress for the day will be Rain Gear and boots, I guess nothing changes LOL


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lol*



hotwheels said:


> For the masses that have forgot or don't know it.
> 
> This coming Sunday is the first leg of the Sea Way Challenge at Pictons new spot (Last Year it was new) TBolt has posted the Address above
> 
> ...


Good luck with that Tinker...remember im shooting 65% LOL :wink:

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*scores*

any scores up yet???


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*sounds to me*

:tongue:Like you beet yourself


3--d said:


> Good luck with that Tinker...remember im shooting 65% LOL :wink:
> 
> Andy


----------

